
A startup that is disrupting how law firms hire appearance attrneys - nexuslab
http://www.AppearMe.com
======
blakdawg
How is this different from traditional appearance services? The only
difference I can see from a quick look is the use of an iOS/Android app.

~~~
nexuslab
"traditional" = you call in. They spend a day or two to find you someone.
AppearMe = you enter your case and find an attorney in real time, within
minutes.

The App is not the only difference. How is Uber different from your local Taxi
company? :-)

